# TiVo Mini --- Sleep Mode???



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

Just picked up a Tivo Mini over the weekend and all is working well so far. 
First off, Im getting some conflicting information as to the sleep mode. Ive heard the unit goes to sleep somewhere between 10 minutes and 4 hours of non use. Im trying to better understand the behavior I can expect. How does the Unit know when the TV is turned off? 

Secondly, if I walk away from the TiVo Mini while watching a live and turn the TV off, what will happen to the borrowed tuner on the Host DVR? If it needs the Tuner to record something, will it use it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

The unit can be placed in standby mode manually. It doesn't happen automatically as far as I know.

The 4 hour timer is the tuner release. If the Mini idles on live TV for 4 hours (no remote activity), the tuner returns to the host. It doesn't detect whether the TV is on or not.

If the tuner is needed for a recording, the Mini prompts the user with a message similar to a recording conflict message. If the recording isn't canceled, the tuner returns to the host to perform the recording.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

rspike said:


> Just picked up a Tivo Mini over the weekend and all is working well so far.
> First off, I'm getting some conflicting information as to the "sleep mode". I've heard the unit goes to "sleep" somewhere between 10 minutes and 4 hours of "non use". I'm trying to better understand the behavior I can expect. How does the Unit know when the TV is turned off?
> 
> Secondly, if I walk away from the TiVo Mini while watching a live and turn the TV off, what will happen to the borrowed tuner on the Host DVR? If it "needs" the Tuner to record something, will it use it?
> ...


The tuner will continue to be used for up to four hours or until the host Roamio needs to use it. At some point the Mini goes into a screensaver mode where a box is floating around(that says "Press TiVo or Live TV"). But that seems to be some point after a channel or recording is finished being watched.

I just know I will be watching something from my Mini connected to one of my XBOnes, and after I turn it off, a few hours later I will sometimes notice on the host Roamio that the tuner is still in use. That doesn't happen too often though because I'm using six concurrent tuners at some point every day of the week. So my host Roamio Pro will just grab the tuner if one of my Minis is still using one.


----------



## rspike (Aug 28, 2003)

This is perfect. It's remarkable how much misinformation I've received --- even from TiVo Support. 

To clarify --- what's the difference between Sleep Mode and Tuner Release after 4 hours? Or, are they the same?

Also --- which device will be prompted if the tuner is needed for a recording? The Mini or the Host DVR?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I don't know what the difference is. I only know the condition of the Mini when I look at it without touching a button on the TiVo remote. 

For instance in my bedroom I use the TiVo remote to turn the TV on. SO when I hit that power button on the TiVo remote, the Mini goes the main screen. While if I just turned the TV on with the TV remote, it would show that floating box. I've never timed it to see how long it takes for that to show up. And I only know that the channel will stay up for four hours because that is what TiVo reps said it was changed to after an update last year.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I'm not sure there is a sleep mode, per se. A far as I know it's just either using a turner or it's not. When I turn the TV on, it'll either be on the screensaver screen (automatic after 4 hours of idle live tv) or on the menu screen where it was last left. I haven't witnessed any other condition. If it's sleeping, I haven't seen it.

The impending recording prompt will be on the Mini.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> I'm not sure there is a sleep mode, per se. A far as I know it's just either using a turner or it's not. When I turn the TV on, it'll either be on the screensaver screen (automatic after 4 hours of idle live tv) or on the menu screen where it was last left. I haven't witnessed any other condition. If it's sleeping, I haven't seen it.
> 
> The impending recording prompt will be on the Mini.


The screen saver is the sleep mode, it is just to not take up any network bandwidth when not in use.


----------

